# Named and host unreachable resolving



## clinty (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello.

Since I upgraded to latest Bind (in port), I have these errors:


```
Jul 31 19:35:25 helm named[1378]: host unreachable resolving 'ns4.apnic.com/AAAA/IN': 2001:7fd::1#53
Jul 31 19:35:25 helm named[1378]: host unreachable resolving 'ns5.apnic.com/A/IN': 2001:500:3::42#53
Jul 31 19:35:25 helm named[1378]: host unreachable resolving 'ns5.apnic.com/AAAA/IN': 2001:500:3::42#53
Jul 31 19:35:25 helm named[1378]: host unreachable resolving 'ns5.apnic.com/AAAA/IN': 2001:503:a83e::2:30#53
Jul 31 19:35:26 helm named[1378]: host unreachable resolving 'SEC3.APNIC.NET/A/IN': 2001:dc0:2001:0:4608::25#53
Jul 31 19:35:26 helm named[1378]: host unreachable resolving 'ns5.apnic.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:dc0:4001:1:0:1836:0:140#53
Jul 31 19:35:26 helm named[1378]: host unreachable resolving 'nn.uninett.no/A/IN': 2001:dc3::35#53
Jul 31 19:35:26 helm named[1378]: host unreachable resolving 'nn.uninett.no/AAAA/IN': 2001:dc3::35#53
Jul 31 19:35:26 helm named[1378]: host unreachable resolving 'TINNIE.ARIN.NET/AAAA/IN': 2001:440:2000:1::21#53
Jul 31 19:35:26 helm named[1378]: host unreachable resolving 'ns.ip.fi/AAAA/IN': 2001:6e8:2000:200::1:1#53


Jul 31 19:39:06 helm named[1673]: host unreachable resolving 'thorn.blackrose.org/AAAA/IN': 2001:500:f::1#53
Jul 31 19:39:06 helm named[1673]: host unreachable resolving 'ns.morenines.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:503:231d::2:30#53
Jul 31 19:39:06 helm named[1673]: host unreachable resolving '50.211.118.82.sa-accredit.habeas.com/A/IN': 67.99.17.187#53
Jul 31 19:39:06 helm named[1673]: host unreachable resolving 'ns3.xtremeweb.de/AAAA/IN': 2001:503:c27::2:30#53
Jul 31 19:39:06 helm named[1673]: host unreachable resolving 'auth1.ns.gin.ntt.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:1868:104::103#53
Jul 31 19:39:07 helm named[1673]: host unreachable resolving 'auth4.ns.gin.ntt.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:418:0:700b::202#53
Jul 31 19:39:07 helm named[1673]: host unreachable resolving 'auth5.ns.gin.ntt.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:418:3ff:4::21#53
```

Could you help me? These informations are very big in my log...

I installed bind96-base-9.6.1.1

I didn't have this information in my logs before. I disabled my pf, same results! Many Ipv6 addresses, but Ipv4 too listed.

I use FreeBSD 6.3.

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## clinty (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok...

If i reinstall the FreeBSD System Bind :


```
# cd /usr/src/lib/bind
make obj && make depend && make && make install
cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/named
make obj && make depend && make && make install
/etc/rc.d/named restart
```

All is working.

If I install a FreeBSD Bind port:

```
cd /usr/ports/dns/bind94
portinstall
```

I have these errors in my logs... Many many errors...

If I get back to FreeBSD System Bind, all is working...

I tried bind94, bind95, bind96, always the errors!



I have a FreeBSD 7.0 (bind 9.4) and FreeBSD 6.3 (bind 9.3). When I install a bind port in these machines, same problems...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 31, 2009)

Did you enable IPv6 in the port's 'make config' even though you don't have IPv6?


----------



## clinty (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, I enabled it. As you can see, I have some messages in the log with Ipv4 addresses.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, that IPv4 address is, indeed, unreachable. Recompile BIND without IPv6, and your logs should be way less verbose. There's nothing wrong with the ports versions of BIND.


----------



## clinty (Aug 1, 2009)

I disabled IPv6 support. I have already this :-(


```
Aug  1 01:29:42 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'ns2.dns.br/AAAA/IN': 2001:500:1::803f:235#53
Aug  1 01:29:42 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'tinnie.arin.net/A/IN': 2001:503:ba3e::2:30#53
Aug  1 01:29:42 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'tinnie.arin.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:7fd::1#53
Aug  1 01:29:42 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'ns3.afrinic.net/A/IN': 2001:7fd::1#53
Aug  1 01:29:42 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'ns2.lacnic.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:dc3::35#53
Aug  1 01:29:42 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'ns3.afrinic.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:503:c27::2:30#53
Aug  1 01:29:42 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'ns3.afrinic.net/A/IN': 2001:500:3::42#53
Aug  1 01:29:42 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'sec3.apnic.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:503:ba3e::2:30#53
Aug  1 01:29:42 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'ns3.afrinic.net/A/IN': 2001:dc3::35#53
Aug  1 01:29:42 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'tinnie.arin.net/A/IN': 2001:503:a83e::2:30#53
Aug  1 01:29:42 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'ns3.afrinic.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:503:231d::2:30#53
Aug  1 01:29:42 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'tinnie.arin.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:440:2000:1::21#53
Aug  1 01:29:42 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'd3.nstld.com/A/IN': 2001:500:2f::f#53
Aug  1 01:29:43 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'ns3.afrinic.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:dc0:2001:a:4608::59#53
Aug  1 01:29:43 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'ns3.afrinic.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:dc0:1:0:4777::140#53
Aug  1 01:29:43 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'ns3.afrinic.net/A/IN': 2001:13c7:7002::11#53
Aug  1 01:29:43 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'ns3.afrinic.net/A/IN': 2001:610:240:0:53::4#53
Aug  1 01:30:06 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving '62.18.110.189.sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org/A/IN': 2001:7b8:3:1f:0:2:53:2#53
Aug  1 01:30:06 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'ns3.surfnet.nl/A/IN': 2001:660:3005:1::1:2#53
Aug  1 01:30:06 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'ns20.ja.net/A/IN': 2001:610:1:800a:192:87:106:101#53
Aug  1 01:30:06 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'ns3.surfnet.nl/AAAA/IN': 2001:630:0:9::14#53
Aug  1 01:30:06 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'ns3.surfnet.nl/AAAA/IN': 2001:610:3:200a:192:87:36:2#53
Aug  1 01:30:06 helm named[20675]: host unreachable resolving 'ns.dns-oarc.net/AAAA/IN': 2001:500:2e::1#53
```

I compiled bind96 with defaults options!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 1, 2009)

I have the exact same thing on all of my IPv4 installations with BIND ports (whether IPv6 is enabled or disabled). It is _not_ a problem or error, and it's only at start-up time (resolving the root nameservers).


----------



## clinty (Aug 1, 2009)

Hum...
If I try

```
ping free.fr
```

I have in my named log

```
Jul 31 19:39:04 helm named[1673]: host unreachable resolving 'free.fr/A/IN': 2001:500:2f::f#53
Jul 31 19:39:04 helm named[1673]: host unreachable resolving 'free.fr/A/IN': 2001:500:14:6039:ad::1#53
```

:-(


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, some hosts have ipv4 and ipv6 records. Named is only mentioning that it doesn't handle ipv6 addresses. Once again, and for the last time: not a problem. The base system BIND seems to have been coded or 'made' slightly differently. It may also depend on whether you have IPv6 in the kernel or not.


----------



## clinty (Aug 1, 2009)

When I enable IPv6 in my machine, I don't have these messages.

Thanks!


----------



## jorotg (Dec 6, 2012)

clinty said:
			
		

> When I enable IPv6 in my machine, I don't have these messages.
> 
> Thanks!



Enable ipv6 in BIND or just in the system?


----------

